# Oase heat up 300 broke.



## DeepMetropolis (15 Apr 2019)

So did anyone has this problem?  My Oase heatup 300 has broken for the second time in my cannister in one year!
It was supposed to be a sturdy heater it was sitting in the cannister a saw a temp drop an opened the cannister to see it broken again. I'm not pleased at all about the quality of these! Lost my receipt so have to buy a new one..  Someone knows if there are better heaters that fit in to the socket of a biomaster 600?


----------



## Siege (15 Apr 2019)

Have a chat where you bought it.

You need to turn the heater off 5 mins before stopping flow. When turning heater back on wait 5 mins before putting heater back on to ensure full flow is back up.

If the prefilter is blocked it can cause the heater to break.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jayefc1 (15 Apr 2019)

My heater broke twice second time I couldn't even get it out i took it back to the garden centre they replaced it without question


----------



## DeepMetropolis (16 Apr 2019)

Siege said:


> You need to turn the heater off 5 mins before stopping flow. When turning heater back on wait 5 mins before putting heater back on to ensure full flow is back up.


Thats a good tip I always unplug all at once before I clean the filter.. Maybe the heat made damage in the glass that cracked later on.. I will not do it this way anymore.. 



Jayefc1 said:


> My heater broke twice second time I couldn't even get it out i took it back to the garden centre they replaced it without question


Pff getting it out of the fitting is a hell of a job and really dangerous with broken glass..


----------



## fishbro (26 Apr 2019)

I had this happen randomly overnight in my biomaster 600. Hadn't done anything the day before to cause it. This does seem to be a weakness of the filter design... I lost pretty much all of my dwarf gourami over the following 48 hours as a result (this happened in winter and the tank become really cold)

Some people have theorised before that if the filter gets a bit blocked up the water level inside can drop and then the heater isn't submerged far enough.


----------



## oscar (5 May 2019)

This is the reason I swayed away from purchasing. Okay in terms of keeping the heater out of view its fantastic, but have heard several other views on exactly your issue/and others.
For me you can't beat Ehiem/Fluval ...

Oscar


----------



## DeepMetropolis (6 May 2019)

I went back to the store at first they called oase, and they said that i could not happen if it wasnt on emerged and that I was the first to bring back a broken heater.. 
The owner of the store was helpfull they did not have a spare so he took one out of a new filterbox and gave it to me. So it is solved..


----------



## fishbro (11 May 2019)

DeepMetropolis said:


> I went back to the store at first they called oase, and they said that i could not happen if it wasnt on emerged and that I was the first to bring back a broken heater..
> The owner of the store was helpfull they did not have a spare so he took one out of a new filterbox and gave it to me. So it is solved..



Good to hear it was sorted. Oase definitely know about this as I contacted them directly when it happened.

I’m pretty happy with my jbl filter now, just a shame I have to have a heater spoiling the view in my tank now


----------



## Howie54 (2 Sep 2021)

DeepMetropolis said:


> So did anyone has this problem?  My Oase heatup 300 has broken for the second time in my cannister in one year!
> It was supposed to be a sturdy heater it was sitting in the cannister a saw a temp drop an opened the cannister to see it broken again. I'm not pleased at all about the quality of these! Lost my receipt so have to buy a new one..  Someone knows if there are better heaters that fit in to the socket of a biomaster 600?


I had same problem. Heater stopped working pulled it out and it was in bits bought a new and not that impressed with it. Temperature seems to fluctuate a lot, this is my first in filter heater and if this continues I'll replace with an in tank titanium heater.


----------



## Fiske (4 Sep 2021)

Yup. Happened here too


----------



## DeepMetropolis (8 Sep 2021)

No problems anymore, so far. but Ive put it in my sump since I don't use the filter anymore.


----------

